# Paulding Forest WMA rabbit hunting



## superfreak (Nov 16, 2015)

Does anyone know where on Paulding Forest is a good place to run my rabbits dogs? I'm trying to get some pups going so I won't be shooting...just training. Would prefer somewhere that wont be crowded.


----------



## JDBrown (Nov 16, 2015)

There is a dog training area on the left side of the road just after you go through Braswell.


----------



## superfreak (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you. Does this area get alot of pressure? The rabbits don't seem to run as well in areas where they get alot of pressure.


----------



## superfreak (Nov 22, 2015)

Tried the dog training area yesterday...not good for rabbit hunters. Had one race. Met some bird hunters as I was leaving who said they use it often to train bird dogs and only see about two rabbits a year.


----------



## wood83 (Nov 23, 2015)

*nope....*

It is not place for rabbit hunters ..for a training pen its not like berry college or Crockford pigeon.. It needs lots of work its good for bird hunters..


----------



## wood83 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hit me I stay around paulding maybe we can get up and beat some briars...


----------



## superfreak (Nov 25, 2015)

I usually run at JL Lester's WMA but it's closed this week for an archery deer hunt. I have tried a couple places on Paulding Forest this week but haven't had any luck at all. If you know some places, maybe we could meet up and run together sometime. I don't kill many rabbits...just enjoy the hounds mostly. My pack is young and it would definitely do them some good to get them in some rabbits.


----------



## Jonboater (Nov 25, 2015)

Try allatoona wma dog training area. I deer hunt the area look good for rabbit


----------



## superfreak (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you. I'll have to check it out sometime.


----------



## rabbithunter01 (Nov 26, 2015)

*.*



Jonboater said:


> Try allatoona wma dog training area. I deer hunt the area look good for rabbit



I looked in the book and didn't see Allatoona had dog training areas I've wondered if as long as it has small game if you could run dogs on it


----------



## rabbithunter01 (Nov 26, 2015)

*.*



superfreak said:


> I usually run at JL Lester's WMA but it's closed this week for an archery deer hunt. I have tried a couple places on Paulding Forest this week but haven't had any luck at all. If you know some places, maybe we could meet up and run together sometime. I don't kill many rabbits...just enjoy the hounds mostly. My pack is young and it would definitely do them some good to get them in some rabbits.



Can anyone run at J.L.Lester me and my son have 2 beagles and want to find somewhere to run them its hard to find private property to run on but I only saw 5 wma's that only have rabbit dog training areas


----------



## superfreak (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, JL Lester is open to anyone(wma stamp required of course) as long as it's within the dog training days and there is not a scheduled field trial going on. There is usually a field trial schedule posted on the sign in board. The only draw backs are that it gets crowded sometimes and the rabbits get alot of pressure and don't run very well because of it.


----------

